# My Little Pony coming to Android and iOS



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2012)

Gameloft will be gearing up six "family" titles for Android and iOS. Best of all one of those titles will be based on the current My Little Pony series (Friendship is Magic)​- *MY LITTLE PONY : *Featuring everyone’s favorite characters such as PINKIE PIE and TWILIGHT SPARKLE from the _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_ animated series, created by Hasbro Studios and currently airing on the The HUB TV Network in the US. Girls and fans of all ages will look forward to building their very own town of Ponyville, while enjoying a series of mini games that are sure to please.​Source: http://www.droidgame...ng-our-way-soon​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

This is not news.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> This is not news.






Pinkie Pie says, _"It's news, dammit!"  _


----------



## emigre (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh my God.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Not news. XD



For those of you crying about how this is not news, explain this. How the hell is this no different that the "Jet Set Radio for Android" thread?! Stop yer bitchin and stop being Pony haters and just move on. Sheesh!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Not news. XD
> ...


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 26, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Not news. XD
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 26, 2012)

This is news for the sad bronies and children who actually care about MLP.

So stop thread crapping.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, this is nice news, but what concerns me is how they will approach it. Will they go Studio-B-style, or Hasbro-style? If they go the latter, then I don't expect much to come out of it. Studio-B (and Lauren Faust) is what gave this generation of ponies the pizzazz that all can enjoy, not just the target demographic.




p1ngpong said:


> This is news for the sad bronies and children who actually care about MLP.
> 
> So stop thread crapping.



Glad you built up the courage to post in a pony thread. Hehe


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...


----------



## kupo3000 (Jul 26, 2012)

For a moment I thought it was My Little Pony coming to Anime.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 26, 2012)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Where is the news in this?
> I just see a lot of sexy sexy ponies,
> I mean what? x.x



Applejack would apple-smack you for that.




kupo3000 said:


> For a moment I thought it was My Little Pony coming to Anime.



Like how Power Puff Girls turned anime? Didn't it do poorly with that transition?


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the news in this?
> ...



Was the anime ever dubbed in English? I think THAT was the issue.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jul 26, 2012)

Why is everybody complaining? This is a game announcement, is it not? Who cares what the game is? The announcement as a whole is news. Now, I personally am looking forward to this as my children (2yo girl and 5yo boy) both love the show. My wife and I enjoy it too as it shares a similar charm to Foster's Home, which we both enjoyed very much. Ignore the internet's influence in this topic and take it for what it is, an announcement for a MLP game and nothing else.


----------



## Devin (Jul 26, 2012)

I usually just skip over posting in these thread, but I've actually watched an episode of the show. I can't say if it's good, or not but it wasn't boring enough for me to close Netflix. It's got sort of a mute charm in the sense that. It's on, it's playing, you're watching but it doesn't really make a difference because it's like nothing's playing. Sort of like bland candy. It doesn't leave a bitter taste in your mouth, but it doesn't exactly give you the sweetest. Bah, anyway. I can only see positive things. Little kids, and bronies alike can rejoice in playing as their own custom ponies in whatever the name of the town is.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks promising for my niece! 



Guild McCommunist said:


> But the issue is that fat neckbeards who would easily look at home in a NAMBLA convention will buy it anyway. It's like the fat neckbeards who go to McDonald's and buy kids meals and specifically ask for certain MLP toys. I've never contemplated stabbing someone with a plastic knife until I saw videos of this.



Lol what??


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't wait for this game! I have been creeping through the first season and my Wife and I are having fun with this show. Now if they could only modernize Care Bears so that my Wife will have something (media wise) to cheer about.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 26, 2012)

Hmm... we go through a thread about vita and 3ds and everyone complains about flaming and whatnot. Then we post a simple news article about a game coming out, and everyone flips their shit and flames the ponies. Literally.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 26, 2012)

edit:my post was offtopic.
I have never actually watched the show but im interested considering how much hype the show can get. May try the game out if the show interests me.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 26, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Hmm... we go through a thread about vita and 3ds and everyone complains about flaming and whatnot. Then we post a simple news article about a game coming out, and everyone flips their shit and flames the ponies. Literally.



Well, at least the bronies can tolerate the flames, unlike the fanboys.

Now who started this off-topic business?


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2012)

Am I right to assume that Brownie =  Internet Hipster?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 26, 2012)

K. Just deleted a whole bunch EoF crap. This isn't a place for bronies to ponygasm all over the thread with image macros, and neither is it a thread to lampoon, take the piss out of, or flame the "bronies", As much as I would love to allow the latter.

Keep the topic to the game, or general...ponyness at least...or whatever the hell you want to call it.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 26, 2012)

i wonder if this is going be on 3ds and vita? also i had enough of MLP crap in a gamefaqs topic they were talking about MLP porn. (i'm serious) that's a little off topic but who cares.... i know the makers of powerpuff girls made this... but still i never bother to watch tv anymore so yeah...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 26, 2012)

Looking at many of the previous Gameloft games, most seem to revolve around being a clone of some famous titles. If their pony game were to go that route, what game would it clone? It would be rather interesting if it ended up being a clone of Lost Vikings, as I've had that idea for months, and have slowly been programming on the DS for just that.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 26, 2012)

gameloft is a good gaming company... hell they remade the old earthworm jim 1 for ps3 and xbox360. i would love to see a side scroller MLP just for fun. now if only we can get boogerman remade LOL...


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 26, 2012)

Gameloft also helped with rayman (porting it to mobile genres i beleive) made the asphault games (again mobile) and just have a good history with top selling mobile games.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 26, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> gameloft is a good gaming company... hell they remade the old earthworm jim 1 for ps3 and xbox360. i would love to see a side scroller MLP just for fun. now if only we can get boogerman remade LOL...


They used to be but in the last few years they've gone to doing more shovelware rip offs. They primary live on licensed games, mobile versions of Ubiosft titles and ripping off games that are big on the consoles/PC. They have nothing really to offer the world of gaming.

I'm not into the MLP love or hate, it's just stuff that pops up here and there I can't say it makes a shit of difference to me who likes it or not.


----------



## ThatGuy25 (Jul 26, 2012)

A MLP game? I know I love the show, but something tells me making a game of it isn't a good idea.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2012)

how the fuck is there 4 pages for THIS?


----------



## ThatGuy25 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> how the fuck is there 4 pages for THIS?



I take it you expected more?


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 26, 2012)

Man. Just a mention of ponies and up goes the shitstorm.


----------



## ThatGuy25 (Jul 26, 2012)

Back on topic; What sort of game do you think it'll be like if they go through with the idea? I think it might be side-scroller.


----------



## emigre (Jul 26, 2012)

Fucking hell, the first three pages are a massacre of posts.

Regarding Gameloft, I agree with Hadrian. They really offer nothing of substantive to the industry. Who fancies playing some Modern Combat or whatever its called?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 26, 2012)

The only thing I really like about this article is this choice of words, "Girls *and fans of all ages.*"


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 26, 2012)

Yep, definitely a buy.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jul 26, 2012)

Yey My Little Pony!  ftw!
Too many fps games these days.  
This is what the games industry needs to survive.

Fingers crossed we get rainbow brite next.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/9b/Rainbow_Brite.jpg


----------



## frogboy (Jul 26, 2012)

My only comment is that this could either be decent, or mind-numbingly awful.

logic ftw


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 26, 2012)

I came for the ponies
I left when I saw Gameloft


----------



## ThatGuy25 (Jul 26, 2012)

I never heard of Gameloft. Are they really that bad?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 26, 2012)

ThatGuy25 said:


> I never heard of Gameloft. Are they really that bad?



It seems the only kind of games they produce is shitty licensed games, or ripoffs of popular games. Sometimes combining both into one giant shitball of a game.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Gaemloft have made some good games. Such as.....





Nope can't think of a single one.


----------



## ThatGuy25 (Jul 26, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> ThatGuy25 said:
> 
> 
> > I never heard of Gameloft. Are they really that bad?
> ...



Oh my... That IS bad.


----------



## frogboy (Jul 26, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Gaemloft have made some good games. Such as.....Nope can't think of a single one.


I thought N.O.V.A. 2 was pretty good. All of their other games are garbage, though.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 26, 2012)

Gameloft bad? Sorry, I hadn't played one of their games, so I didn't know. I only checked up what kind of games they made. Now that's disappointing.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 26, 2012)

I think game loft does pretty nice ports, considering what they port the games to.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 26, 2012)

ThatGuy25 said:


> I never heard of Gameloft. Are they really that bad?


I wouldn't say bad just mediocre. They used to be pretty good, I really enjoyed the early side scrolling Splinter Cell games and some others were nicely done but then came the rise of iOS/Android and they churn out so many titles that you know they don't spend much time on them that much. They could do better but it seems like they just want to release many titles straight away.

Their most recent game, Dark Knight Rises is a perfect example of what they do.  They look at another existing game, this time Arkham City. They use one of their existing engines, add some pretty graphics then quickly make a game around the basic elements of Arkham City, slap a poor version of DKR story and theme on top and send it on it's way. The game lacks what made the original title good, the effort, the detail and the charm and you end up with something bland and uneventful.  It's nothing horrible, it plays well enough, controls well enough considering its touchscreen but there is no charm, no real thought...its just a copy and paste job.  Ok sure AC/AA you pay £40 for and with Gameloft's titles you pay £3.49 but on the mobile platform you've got titles that suit the mobile platform better for less than £1, in some cases for free with some ads.

For whatever reason mobile fanboys cream over their games but they're nothing worthy and clearly Gameloft don't start out from the get go to try and make something AAA.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 26, 2012)

What ^ Hadrian said.

Uncharted sold well in the console world? Gameloft made Shadow Guardian (uncharted clone)
Grand Theft Auto? Gameloft made Gangstar (...i think?)
You like Assassins Creed? Don't worry, Gameloft has Backstab.
CoD Modern Warfare 3? Gameloft has Modern Combat 3.

You get the point. ;3

But hey, I don't own a 360 or PS3 so I play some of these anyways.

...this is terribly off topic. Sorry.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 26, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> What ^ Hadrian said.
> 
> Uncharted sold well in the console world? Gameloft made Shadow Guardian (uncharted clone)
> Grand Theft Auto? Gameloft made Gangstar (...i think?)
> ...



So, basically, we're dealing with the Asylum of video games here.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 26, 2012)

Gahars said:


> pokefloote said:
> 
> 
> > What ^ Hadrian said.
> ...



I was almost certain there would have been a Batman reference there


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 26, 2012)

The major issue with Gameloft is that they make these games and then fumble on compatibility. I can play EVERY one of Madfinger's games and they're pretty much on High Wii/Low 360 quality where as Gameloft's games, I can play about half their library. I was very disappointed when I found out that I could not play Spider-Man or Batman. Spidey runs extremely slow and Batman wont load at all. It's just painful!


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Jul 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 27, 2012)

BrianXP7 said:


> Catastrophic said:
> 
> 
> > Man. Just a mention of ponies and up goes the shitstorm.
> ...


I'm not really surprised why the fanbase is so hated though.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 27, 2012)

First android game I buy instead of pirating


----------



## Walker D (Jul 27, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


> BrianXP7 said:
> 
> 
> > Catastrophic said:
> ...



I know the cartoon, but I'm not really a brony or something like that. And maybe because of that, I don't understand all this hate over the MLP fanbase.

Could you elucidate me please?


----------



## Seaking (Jul 27, 2012)

well, thats cool. if the gameplay turns out good, thats great.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 27, 2012)

Are there going to be guns in this game?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 27, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Are there going to be guns in this game?



Does Pinkie Pie using Twilight Sparkle as a machine gun count?


----------



## servant (Jul 27, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there going to be guns in this game?
> ...


is that seriously in this?  and checked out the hub/hasbro pony site and noticed they put up some atari knock-off game of the series, not sure if this is related.
The likelyhood of me buying this is pretty low as there is a 90% chance of this coming out worse than being knee deep in pony crap.  I'd much rather make my own fan-game than buy this.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 27, 2012)

servant said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > pyromaniac123 said:
> ...



I have no clue of course of the content. I only used the Pinkie/Twilight example as that was used in the show. This is the type of thing I'm looking to see, as it demonstrates the developers leaning towards the Studio-B style than the Hasbro style.


----------



## servant (Jul 27, 2012)

oh so you actually have hopes for this game, wow.  Wish I had your optimistic outlook.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 27, 2012)

Walker D said:


> Catastrophic said:
> 
> 
> > BrianXP7 said:
> ...


The biggest reason why bronies are so hated is because they spread and shove ponies everywhere such as boards that has nothing to do with MLP whatsoever. The actual fanbase is pretty messed up too. They take random background characters that have NOTHING to do with the storyline, give them bullshit names and bullshit personalities and pretend that they're canon. So much in fact that Hasbro put one of those fan characters into an episode to satisfy the bronies. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 28, 2012)

servant said:


> oh so you actually have hopes for this game, wow.  Wish I had your optimistic outlook.


Well, Gameloft seem to try to clone existing games as has been shown with other games they've made, but we have no idea what they might try to "clone" here. Now that I think about it, I'm afraid that the game will become poorly made simply on the basis that Gameloft is wanting to cash in on the MLP fanaticism. Focus on the look and personality of the show (like many of the clones of existing games done before), and hope that the bronies will gobble it up because it is MLP, no matter if the game itself is any good.



Catastrophic said:


> The biggest reason why bronies are so hated is because they spread and shove ponies everywhere such as boards that has nothing to do with MLP whatsoever. The actual fanbase is pretty messed up too. They take random background characters that have NOTHING to do with the storyline, give them bullshit names and bullshit personalities and pretend that they're canon. So much in fact that Hasbro put one of those fan characters into an episode to satisfy the bronies. I've never seen anything like it.



You make it sound like the MLP fandom is the only one that does this, when in fact most other fandoms do this as well. It's just more frequent to see MLP-related stuff because the show itself is much more open to self-expression. Also, if you have a problem with the creators using fan-made characters, then blame the creators, not the fans.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 28, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Catastrophic said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest reason why bronies are so hated is because they spread and shove ponies everywhere such as boards that has nothing to do with MLP whatsoever. The actual fanbase is pretty messed up too. They take random background characters that have NOTHING to do with the storyline, give them bullshit names and bullshit personalities and pretend that they're canon. So much in fact that Hasbro put one of those fan characters into an episode to satisfy the bronies. I've never seen anything like it.
> ...


Well sorry if I offended anyone. I forgot to mention that I'm not blaming the majority of the bronies. I'm only saying that the amount of flaws in the fanbase is much higher than it should.


----------



## servant (Jul 29, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Catastrophic said:
> ...


yeah but it sounds like every other fanbase? I still don't get the hate?  The only difference I see is that the p.i.c. actually listen to them.


----------



## ThatGuy25 (Jul 29, 2012)

Brony and proud.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh I wonder what kind mlp game for phone.  yay!


----------



## ThatGuy25 (Jul 30, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Oh I wonder what kind mlp game for phone.  yay!



I'm actually curious about that as well... But I can't wait! *Fluttershy squeal*


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 30, 2012)

Interesting...

This has been known for a while, but it's interesting to have an update.


----------

